# MFactory limited slip diff



## Sjackson (Oct 15, 2018)

Has anyone taken a gamble and installed MFactory helical LSD for manual m32 tranny?


----------



## endarvr (5 mo ago)

Not sure I would call it a "gamble", but yeah I did it with the Wavetrac M32 diff (you can look up how MFactory/Quaife/Wavetrac/etc compare). I had a used trans opened up anyway for an inspection/swap, and was replacing all the seals, so did the LSD while I was in there (anyone want an M32 open diff? 😄), but you should(?) be able to just take the diff housing off from below with trans in place, e.g.: 




However, I did all the following at the same time, so not sure how to isolate what is the effect of the LSD vs the mount/stiffer suspension/camber:

replaced front trans mount with solid rubber
replaced other worn mounts with OEM
re-installed metal front sway bar links (was running with FSB disconnected for a while for better front end grip)
added rear sway bar (BHR84Z)
added camber bolts to get from ~0 to ~-2 up front

Anyway, it feels like a different car with all of the above. Solid drivetrain on takeoff and clutch engagements. Very planted chassis on turns (I have Eco stock/"sport" suspension). I can tell when I go over bumps/cracks with one tire, the LSD causes the car to "claw" forward. Also no TC kicking in or cutting power on hard turns with acceleration -- just powering out uninterrupted. So I'm pretty happy. Before I would get the inside wheel spinning (RPMs going up with no increase in speed) with TC off on roundabouts and hard ~90deg turns where I pitched the car forward and powered out.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

endarvr said:


> Not sure I would call it a "gamble", but yeah I did it with the Wavetrac M32 diff (you can look up how MFactory/Quaife/Wavetrac/etc compare). I had a used trans opened up anyway for an inspection/swap, and was replacing all the seals, so did the LSD while I was in there (anyone want an M32 open diff? 😄), but you should(?) be able to just take the diff housing off from below with trans in place, e.g.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only watched a part of this video, but using compressed air to spin a greaseless bearing like the man in the video did a is a terrible to do to the bearing.


----------



## endarvr (5 mo ago)

Blasirl said:


> I only watched a part of this video, but using compressed air to spin a greaseless bearing like the man in the video did a is a terrible to do to the bearing.


Haha, yeah I was wondering about that. Also, looks like he double gasketed the o-ring on the diff casing axle seal flange (part 12855009, I replaced this), which seems like a no-no. And brake cleaner on bare hands..


----------

